# Gainesville to Lexington



## zachdotcom (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm about to take my first hitch hiking trip from Gainesville to Lexington. My plan is to take 75. I know big cities are supposed to be rough to get through, but I have plenty of time. I assume Atlanta will be my biggest obstacle. 

Any tips or advice for this trip?

Thanks


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Mar 23, 2009)

Lexington what? 

1) Don't get dropped off inside a city (unless you wanna explore). Get an exit guide & try to get let off in a high traffik area. (fast food, truck stop, hotel, ect...)

2) Don't jump the gun on bullshit rides to some unknow exit 3 miles down the road. Even if you've been waiting a while, if yr in a good spot, wait for a decent ride.

3) do yr best to stay OFF the interstate proper. Cops suck. nuf said. Most states don't mind you being on an on-ramp (digihitch is a good resource for state legislature)

4) If you run into homegaurds, don't go back to their camp if you have to overnight an on ramp. Find yr own spot.

5)Try not to get let off @ intersecting highways. Rest areas are also hit or miss. There's almost always a trooper on duty, and the groundskeepers are generally assholes. If yr ninja, with a little luck you can get good rides here. especially if you don't look too intimidating.

Most importantly: have fun, be safe, and get ready for a sunburn & hours of frustration. 

oh, and be entertaining. A lot of times, if you tell a few jokes & stories/play into the wide eyed vagabond adventurer archtype, you may just get a few kickdowns.


----------



## zachdotcom (Mar 23, 2009)

Lexington, KY. oops!

Thanks a lot for all of the advice.

Is an exit guide like a AAA thing? Or something I could find at a bookstore?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 23, 2009)

If you would take the time to post some information about yourself, we would consider picking you up in Knoxville (on the I-75) and possibly getting you to Lexington. Balls in your court.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Watch out for his Zone Defense!


----------



## yyyoshiii (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea, wheres the best place to get outta gainesville. Course im only goin to Jacksonville which is only like 2 hours north. But still. 
Do i just hang around a gas station near my road of choice? and like..i guess id stick to asking women....
i dunno.


----------



## stove (Apr 7, 2009)

yyyoshiii: Depends on where you're looking to go, really. If you're trying to go a distance on the interstate, the onramp next to it is a decent place IF THERE IS ROOM FOR SOMEONE TO STOP. Otherwise, if there is an intersection with a stop light nearby, those aren't too bad. Gas stations in the vicinity can work if there are only a few options for people driving out. I generally prefer to fly a sign instead of approaching people in the US, as most people in this country get hella intimidated and/or angry at 'strangers' approaching them. It's kinda riddiculous, but that's life.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to follow most of the suggestions listed on here when it came to hitching (stay in high traffic areas, use a sign, ect...) but recently I've been finding that I have the best luck being in the middle of nowhere and talking to locals. Most truckers can't pick you up these days, and after more hitching than I like to think about, I've still only been picked up by one in my life. Asking people at gas stations works pretty well for me. Just be friendly, don't talk to people who scowl at you, and leave someone alone if they seem weirded out. Signs almost never work for me, but making them helps pass the time. If you get really stuck, just walk onto the interstate, wait for the cops, explain your situation, and often times they'll give you a ride to a better spot. Taking short rides has landed me in some of the coolest places I've ever been (the moonshine capital of the world comes to mind) so I'm personally a fan of taking almost every ride, just beware of the scent of burning plastic.


----------

